# Crew Needed - Overnighter



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I need to add 1 or 2 crew for an overnight trip Monday/Tuesday (25th/26th). The trip will depart Aransas Pass 0800-0830 on Monday morning and return 1500-1700 on Tuesday afternoon. The boat is a 1978 34 foot Mainship Trawler, she cruises at 8 knots. The boat is not a fishing machine but it is comfortable with A/C, head, and full galley. I prefer to have 4 or 5 onboard including myself. We will fish Baker's and Dunbar area (probably), lot's of trolling time for 'Hoos, Bills, and Mahis. As always on my boat, there is no guarrantee of catching anything, I am not a guide or even a hardcore fisherman. You will be expected to share expenses, cleanup, cockpit duty during trolling and have a sense of humor because life is too short to frown all day. The captain (me) drinks, if that bugs you, then you shouldn't go. I have one confirmed and one possible. The shared cost will be in the range of $80-$100 each if we have 4 total. Send me a PM if you are interested. regards, Bill


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

*Updated Overnighter Trip*

Will do the trip on Sunday/Monday if we can make a full crew.


----------

